# Best audiophile blu ray player w/wi fi & usb



## Hoot (Jan 18, 2008)

Looking for an audiophile blu ray player that streams netflix, has a usb port for ipod, and plays audiophile-grade redbook (regular) cds, cd-r's, etc.

Haven't shopped at all... Marantz, NAD, Yamaha, Denon?

Here's one for $500 right now at Audio Advisor:

http://www.audioadvisor.com/prodinfo.asp?number=NAT577

Thoughts on any and all?


----------



## fej (Feb 8, 2006)

Oppo players are awesome and generally play about any format/file type you can think of. Usually ranked in the top 3 for blu ray playback and audio playback.

Check out oppodigital.com I think .. google oppo


----------



## Hoot (Jan 18, 2008)

That is a nice player, the 93 for $499. However, I am also looking at the new $399 Denon and, like the Oppo, it streams netflix. 

The question - do either of these effortlessly stream Pandora like the basic $149 Sony BDP-S570? Do they have the right app in the software? Or do you even need an app?

The other thing about the Denon is that it also has a 100GB hard drive, which is nice for storing music files. 

The last question about these two players would be do require wireless internet adaptors or do they have wifi built right in?


----------



## raamaudio (May 4, 2005)

I do not care about all the new technology as most is of lower quality than my audiophile CD collection but I also have to chime in on the OPPO but the SE version which is an incredible player.

Do the research of course, you will find the SE has quad 24 bit output DACS on the stereo outs and ranks up there, video as well, with $3-5k machines. 

I bought mine directly from them with extended warranty and it was under $1k shipped. 

The video is better than the PS3 I had, far better than the LG and Panasonic BR players as well and the sound quality blows away all of my car audio HU's, my old high end DVD/SACD player, etc.....

Now I have to start adding to my music and video collection since I bought this, the expensive part is about to begin!

Rick


----------



## Hoot (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks, Rick. You're great with the damper, btw - still running that business from the looks of things (haven't done an install since 2006 and I've got Raamat throughout! 

I am fairly convinced Oppo is the player to get, though is the SE versions doesn't appear on their website, at least at first glance. Is this the 95?

My deal is that the majority of my cd's have been sold and I now simply play burned CD-R's that come from WMA lossless files. I have my entire music collection ripped to a 750MB hard drive and that hard drive is duplicated on another 750MB hard drive in the event of a hard drive death. Maybe I made a mistake going WMA - will the Oppo play burned CD-Rs with the same quality as the original redbooks?

Also, wondering how the best way to get my WMA lossless media files converted to 320 mbps mp3 files, as well, if there is a good way to do that. After ripping all of my music, I sold the majority of my CDs, and then later heard that maybe other media formats rather than Windows Media Player, were better in terms of recording. I am second guessing myself despite the fact that I couldn't tell the difference between my redbook and my burned WMA lossess CD-Rs when played on my Eclipse CD8455 in my car.

Do you think I'll be able to take advantage of the superior Oppo playback listening to WMA lossless CD-Rs? To give you an idea, my home system is a 200x7 Sunfire Receiver and my front stage is a pair of $1300 B&W DM603 series IIs:

B&W DM 603 S2 Reviews

I currently use and optical cable from my Cambridge Audio 540D DVD player and so I am using the DAC in the Sunfire - it's pretty nice, and far better than the Cambridge. 

One thing about the Denon blu ray player that is nice is that it has a 100GB hard drive on it, and it is $100 less than the Oppo. Perhaps if I am only playing CD-Rs on the player, I wouldn't benefit from spending another $100 on the Oppo that doesn't have a hard drive? Thoughts? Or maybe the video isn't comparable to the Oppo, but it is hard for me to imagine the $400 Denon blu ray to not be pleasing to my eye - right now even DVD works for me, though I do obviously have the bug to see blu ray.

Also, in addition to Netflix, can you guys stream Pandora from the Oppo? I know audiophile quality isn't possible, but my listening isn't *always* critical, and certainly not for a party. 

Thanks, in advance, for any and all thoughts....

Mike


----------



## jimmy2345 (Jul 12, 2010)

Most people that want a high quality all in one home unit could really care less about streaming audio and video because the quality just isn't there.

That being said, check out the Marantz BD8002. Amazing picture quality, amazing audio, and build quality. It has an sd card slot so maybe that will satisfy you for your digital audio. It was their flagship model a few years back. It can be purchased brand new with a full manufacturer one year warranty from accessoriesforless.com for $799. Retailed for $2,000.

The website states there is only one left.

Marantz Bd8002 Reference Blu-ray Dvd Player NEW! | Accessories4less


----------



## raamaudio (May 4, 2005)

Hoot,
I only use mine to play CD/DVD/BluRay in stereo output mode and have used burned disks but just direct copies of the originals. Everything else, I just do not do so do not look into it. 

OPPO BDP-83 Special Edition Blu-ray Disc Player

When it comes to gizmo's I am a complete nub, just not into them

Rick


----------



## Hoot (Jan 18, 2008)

Fun stuff; I will look into the Marantz (have always liked them). Do you like the bd8002? Is there a max size SD card that can be used on it? 

100GB on a Denon that costs $399 to the Marantz's $799 is hard to reconcile unless the Denon simply lacks in the SQ department. I have decent gear, but it isn't high-end by many folks' standards, and I wonder if I will really hear much of a difference, or see much of a difference? 

Just got a Samsung LN46C630 television for Christmas - it might be quite revealing, but it is still only a $900 46" LCD and I could easily spend three times that much so maybe only the higher-priced sets would be worthy of the difference between the Denon and the wonderful, more expensive players you guys suggest?


----------



## jimmy2345 (Jul 12, 2010)

Hoot said:


> Fun stuff; I will look into the Marantz (have always liked them). Do you like the bd8002? Is there a max size SD card that can be used on it?
> 
> 100GB on a Denon that costs $399 to the Marantz's $799 is hard to reconcile unless the Denon simply lacks in the SQ department. I have decent gear, but it isn't high-end by many folks' standards, and I wonder if I will really hear much of a difference, or see much of a difference?
> 
> Just got a Samsung LN46C630 television for Christmas - it might be quite revealing, but it is still only a $900 46" LCD and I could easily spend three times that much so maybe only the higher-priced sets would be worthy of the difference between the Denon and the wonderful, more expensive players you guys suggest?



I absolutely love the BD8002. I think the biggest sd card you can use is a 4 or 8gb. I use a 4gb, but listen to most of my music on original cd's. 

The OPPO Rick recommended is also an awesome unit.

You have to consider something. The BD8002 and the OPPO are built with a few things in mind; great picture and outstanding audio. The Denon you are looking at is a lower to mid level model that has a ton of bells and whistles.

You have to ask yourself what is most important to you; video and sound or features.


----------



## Hoot (Jan 18, 2008)

Is the Denon really a lower-to-mid-level? 

I guess what I am looking at, or asking myself, is... given the level of equipment I have (as mentioned), will I still see significant benefit from spending more on a universal player than the $399-level Denon would require, particularly if audio is going to be primarily CD-Rs burned from lossless WMA files, and the Denon will give me more features? I am quite sure that no more upgrades to my audio system will take place for some time so my question is really whether or not my eyes watching my TV (Samsung LN46C630), or my ears listening to my receiver/speakers, will be able to distinguish the various units?

I think I read that the Oppo has a hard drive, as well, and that looks super sweet, as I am sure the Marantz is, too.

Here are some other options found at Audio Advisor:

Marantz - UD5005 - Universal Disc Player-Audio Advisor

NAD - T577 - Blu-ray Player with Wi-Fi-Audio Advisor

These both have wireless connectivity, though the NAD is sold in a wireless version for $200 less, and at $299 seems like quite a nice bargain, as it does have an ethernet port and a wall ac-adaptor might actually work better than wifi.

Anyone with more opinions on wall-ac-adaptor vs wifi, or any of the players? All are valued, and thanks....


----------

